# Kimber Recalls Some Aegis and KHX Optics-Mounted Pistols



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ls-some-aegis-and-khx-optics-mounted-pistols/


----------

